# need help to identify unknown bottle



## 70circa (Jan 4, 2021)

dug this bottle in Atlantic Canada this summer


----------



## RCO (Jan 4, 2021)

haven't really seen it before , considering it was found in atlantic Canada , would wonder if it has anything to do with cod liver oil ? it was a common product back then and a lot originated from there


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Jan 4, 2021)

Holy Water?


----------



## sandchip (Jan 6, 2021)

Need more pictures than that.  Ones that show the whole bottle, closeups of the top, neck, base, etc.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 6, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Need more pictures than that.  Ones that show the whole bottle, closeups of the top, neck, base, etc.




Lip and base shots for sure...


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

70circa said:


> dug this bottle in Atlantic Canada this summer


I've never seen anything like it but it sure is wild looking not from my parts


----------



## 70circa (Jan 9, 2021)

other pictures...  bottle is  5 1/2 "tall, 2"wide, 1  1/2 thick


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 9, 2021)

I too will go with a HOLY WATER bottle.


----------



## 70circa (Jan 9, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I too will go with a HOLY WATER bottle.



has 6 fingers and a fish tail ??


----------



## Shades of History (Jan 9, 2021)

70circa said:


> has 6 fingers and a fish tail ??


Sounds about right. Late 19th and early 20th centuries, there was a lot of weird, funky and artsy stylization of religious, spiritual, and mythological figures and icons.


----------



## 70circa (Jan 28, 2021)

HELP !!!,, anyone, ???? any info please , i need your help !!!!!!


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 28, 2021)

70circa said:


> HELP !!!,, anyone, ???? any info please , i need your help !!!!!!


We said we think it is a HOLY WATER container.  It's a Catholic thing.


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 2, 2021)

70circa said:


> dug this bottle in Atlantic Canada this summer


That bottle is a little bit scary.


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 2, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> I've never seen anything like it but it sure is wild looking not from my parts


I’d put it back


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 2, 2021)

70circa said:


> other pictures...  bottle is  5 1/2 "tall, 2"wide, 1  1/2 thick


It must be a cod liver oil I wouldn't think it was holy water you see the face on that b**** plus the six finger things weird with the tail be ugly ass mermaid 1890s it looks like look a little spooky


----------

